# Mysterious bald spot- what is the cause?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi.
Scudder has a tiny bald spot right on top of his head. It is the size of a pea, but the hair has completely fallen out. The spot is smooth, with no sign of new growth. It's not red or dry, just perfectly round and smooth.

I always put his hair in a top knot during the day with clips. Maybe this is from the clips or maybe Freddie ripped Scudders clip out and took the hair with it? 

Does anyone know of anything else that could cause this type of bald spot?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Weird! Since it isn't read or dry (it isn't raised, is it?), I can't imagine what it would be.

I see that you mention the clips, but is there any possiblity the hair had a small mat or was clipped in so tight in that area that it got pulled right out? 

The only other thing that comes to mind is a topical solution (e.g. flea repellent) or an injection (Rabies vaccine), but that is such a strange place.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know with maltese this often happens from having the top knot too tight. Isabelle has a small spot and my friend told me it is either too tight or I am leaving it in too long.

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Quincy had this--and still does,but it was slightly raised,and I'm positive it came from his ponytail.I had him in a topknot with a claw clasp.I think he had his hair pulled out right there in play.It still hasn't grew back,but I have avoided putting his hair up for awhile,hoping it will grow back.It does look like it is starting.It originally was about the size of a m&m or a pencil circumference.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, this is great to know! It is flat, no bump at all. I feel better knowing Quincy has the same thing. Now, I am sure it's from the clips being too tight. Poor little Scudder. I was just trying to let him see! I feel bad it was too tight. 

I thought maybe he was stressed and it fell out! I feel a lot better now. No need to call the vet! Thanks!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*bald spot*

We have a male who gets a bald spot each fall and the place varies. WE have had him tested for everything and nothing shows up...the most likely explanation we get is that he is getting into something that he is allergic to in the fall.(outside)...His spots do not raise, do not turn red and he does not scratch it...just bald...doesn't seem to bother him, just us??????? go figure>>


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He only has it on the top of his head, right wear his top knot goes. It looks like the human version of Alopecia Areata (spelling). Sounds the same as what Julie describes, the size of a pencil eraser. I will keep an eye out for more spots!
I am happy to know Freddie is getting rough with him!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a cat, Smokey, who was dark gray. He got a mysterious bald spot on his head when he was a kitten. When the hair grew back, it was white. Everyone used to ask me if it was paint. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda,

Scout had a small "bald" spot on his eyelid after he had a raised scabby pimple-like thing on there....the scab fell off, along with the hair, leaving a flat bald spot. The vet said it could be a skin infection (I forgot the technical name) that puppies get a lot - they usually resolve w/o a problem. On Scout the hair is growing back in. Just another random possibility.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscar has a rather large (size of a quarter) bald spot on his side close to his front leg. the Vet concluded it was from the rabies serum they used and have discontinued it. This has been there for about a year and is very slowly filling in.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, I am sorry to hear this about Scudder? I did take one of mine, sadly I cannot remember which one, to the vet and they said it was just a hair folical. I found that each of my dogs has a spot on their head that is not raised a lot, pink to red, with no hair coming from it. 
According to my vet, nothing to worry about. Hope that is the same for 
Scudder!! Even if he had no hair, we would sill love him!!!!!
Laurie


----------

